# New in Abu Dhabi



## eline27 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi all,

Was wondering if there are regular meetings for newcomers in Abu Dhabi? I'm new here and would like to meet up with other newcomers.

All suggestion are welcome


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

me too! i think you have to join facebook groups and then ask to meet up, do you work in the day?.. i'm interested in meet ups during the day as i do not work. Also i live in the Khaliydia area. Also I am only interested in meeting females. I'm female and just looking for friends..nothing more.


----------



## eline27 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Aleleeson, 

Thanks for your reply. Yes I'm female and start work tomorrow but looking for new friends/contacts here in Abu Dhabi. Have you just arrived in Abu Dhabi yourself? Where you from? Sorry lots of questions. If you're interested maybe we can meet up for a coffee sometime soon?


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi yes I'm new here, you have to make 5 post so that we can PM. I'm from the caribbean but I've lived in the netherlands from 2009 to shortly before moving here. I've lived in Leiden, Den Haag, Rotterdam and Schiedam. The netherlands is great. Are you anywhere near the Khaliydia area? They dont really allow sharing of personal info via the public forums so we have to wait till you make 5 post to private message. hopefully other women in Abu Dhabi also reply. It would be nice to meet for coffee yes.


----------



## eline27 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

Oh, you know the Netherlands quite good then, seeing you've lived in several places. What made you decide to move to Abu Dhabi? I'm new to this forum so not aware of rules etc what you can write down etc, but yes you're right, hopefully more women respond, can't imagine that we are the only newcomers in Abu Dhabi, but would be nice to meet up anyway regardless of more ppl responding.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello - I live in Al Reem  If you need any advice/help


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Iggles,
We plan to move to AD in the next 2-3 months.. with 4 kids.
Looking for 4 BR apt not too far frm city. Currently thinking abt al reem.
2 kids will be going to Gem World Academy.
Marina area al reem I thought would be great but I heard al maha is not that good.

Any advice on which apartment to look for ?

Cheers


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

go look through meetup.com there is a whole whack of groups set up for all kinds of interests... all the way from sunrise yoga, water-sports, astronomy, cheap eats, expensive eats, coffee meetups, book clubs to meeting for drinks till you pass out... 

there are some which are quite active and get together every week... join a few of them and go to the meetups, there are a LOT of people in the same situation as you looking to expand their social circle...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Adlia2015 said:


> Hi Iggles,
> We plan to move to AD in the next 2-3 months.. with 4 kids.
> Looking for 4 BR apt not too far frm city. Currently thinking abt al reem.
> 2 kids will be going to Gem World Academy.
> ...


I am in Gate Towers, studio is 75, 1 bed is 90-110, and it progresses up. A 4 Bedroom apartment in Al Reeam (any where) will be expensive. Do you have the Salary to cover this plus student fees?


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks iggles.
Luckily the company will pay upto aed 250k. I have a bit spare money if need to go beyond that.
Gate tower is nice, I passed it when I went to AD earlier this year. Not sure if it has 4 BR though.

Challenge is to look for 4BR with nice amenities and not to far from city 

Cheers


----------



## Keke (Aug 5, 2015)

eline27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Oh, you know the Netherlands quite good then, seeing you've lived in several places. What made you decide to move to Abu Dhabi? I'm new to this forum so not aware of rules etc what you can write down etc, but yes you're right, hopefully more women respond, can't imagine that we are the only newcomers in Abu Dhabi, but would be nice to meet up anyway regardless of more ppl responding.


Hi, Eline and aleleeson 

I am not too ne in Abu Dhabi thought.. but would like to join you guys in the meet up....

just want to chill out...


----------



## Galileo2 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, I will be arriving in AD in a month and will be looking for a one-bed flat. What sort of price range I should be looking for? I would like to live well and in a clean environment. Appreciate any advice.


----------



## jreed816 (Aug 16, 2015)

I just moved to Abu Dhabi two days ago and looking for cool people to hang out with too!!! Any tips???


----------



## Fossildog (Jun 10, 2012)

you will be looking at a range of between 95k to 150k depending on the area for a flat suitable for a Westener.

Depending on where you are working look at Reem, Khalidiyah, Al Reef, Saadiyat. There is also Al Raha but I don't think there are any one bedrooms there.There are also newer building and areas scattered around the city but it really is a case of finding a friendly agent and letting them suggest places in your price range. The last agent I dealt with was excellent and I can recommend him so PM me if you want contact details.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Lots of 1-bedders in Raha.

Rayyana in Khalifa City is pretty nice too. 

Reef starts at 80K for a one bedroom, I think. 90K for Reem and Rayyana. 100+ for Saadiyat and Raha.



Fossildog said:


> you will be looking at a range of between 95k to 150k depending on the area for a flat suitable for a Westener.
> 
> Depending on where you are working look at Reem, Khalidiyah, Al Reef, Saadiyat. There is also Al Raha but I don't think there are any one bedrooms there.There are also newer building and areas scattered around the city but it really is a case of finding a friendly agent and letting them suggest places in your price range. The last agent I dealt with was excellent and I can recommend him so PM me if you want contact details.


----------



## Sismail1991 (Aug 22, 2015)

New to Abu Dhabi Khalifa city a


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't want to meet anybody, I just came here to work and save money. 

haha jokes. 

Loads of new teachers moved in to Gate Towers this week, so if thats anyone here "hello!"


----------

